# My supposed inner INFJ.



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Will come back soon to give my thoughts


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

I think I told you ages ago SFP.  I didn't think you are ESTP, I've seen no indications of tertiarty Fe in you.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> I think I told you ages ago SFP.  I didn't think you are ESTP, I've seen no indications of tertiarty Fe in you.


Hey, didn't want to waste a thread with two sentences and a gif. :cheers2:


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I wasn't around when we decided ESTP for you, but I meant at the time to say that you didn't seem too Fe for me either. Maybe it's buried under your Ti, but I don't see much Classic Ti either. Fi/Te (in aux and tert) seems far more likely to me.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh, now I remember. In Bear's thread we said Fi/Te and Se/Ni, but someone came along and said no no it's Ti/Fe.

I'll have to read your responses here.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses, if a bit limited for some, @Gray Romantic and @Greyhart. As for @shinynotshiny and @alittlebear, assuming I'm Fi and Te, why do you think it's SFP and not NTJ?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Thank you all for your responses, if a bit limited for some, @_Gray Romantic_ and @_Greyhart_. As for @_shinynotshiny_ and @_alittlebear_, assuming I'm Fi and Te, why do you think it's SFP and not NTJ?


Because we settled on Se/Ni in Bear's thread, but of course you can explore whether or not your Ni is higher.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Because we settled on Se/Ni in Bear's thread, but of course you can explore whether or not your Ni is higher.


Yes, but I'm curious as to whether that's inferior or primary, because, honestly, it's hard to tell between inferior and primary functions, since people, at least in real life, have a lot of depth and can use inferior functions to very good depths. eaceful:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Yes, but I'm curious as to whether that's inferior or primary, because, honestly, it's hard to tell between inferior and primary functions, since people, at least in real life, have a lot of depth and can use inferior functions to very good depths. eaceful:


Back in your original thread... or, at least, the first one I posted in, I figured dominant Fi and inferior Te.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> Back in your original thread... or, at least, the first one I posted in, I figured dominant Fi and inferior Te.


Ok, chalk one up to ISFP, then. @westlose agrees, so that's two, I'm curious as to what the other three players think :cheers2:

Also, that avatar hurts my eyes. Stahp.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Ok, chalk one up to ISFP, then. @_westlose_ agrees, so that's two, I'm curious as to what the other three players think :cheers2:
> 
> Also, that avatar hurts my eyes. Stahp.


The sparkles? Are you talking about the sparkles.

They will stay.

:ball:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> The sparkles? Are you talking about the sparkles.
> 
> They will stay.
> 
> :ball:


Oh lovely, means I can search the forums with bloodshot eyes. :dry:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Oh lovely, means I can search the forums with bloodshot eyes. :dry:


Do not look directly at the sparkles.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Ok, chalk one up to ISFP, then. @westlose agrees, so that's two, I'm curious as to what the other three players think :cheers2:
> 
> Also, that avatar hurts my eyes. Stahp.


You do seem Fi-y. Yet you've also mentioned a distaste for Fi? It's curious.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> You do seem Fi-y. Yet you've also mentioned a distaste for Fi? It's curious.


Not distaste, more annoyance with how people reject reality for baseless ideals. Though this is just towards a couple of examples of Fi doms, and from what I understand, it's more of an inferior Te move.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Thank you all for your responses, if a bit limited for some, @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=104218" target="_blank">Gray Romantic</a></i></span> and @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=168994" target="_blank">Greyhart</a></i></span>. As for @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=229794" target="_blank">shinynotshiny</a></i></span> and @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=167082" target="_blank">alittlebear</a></i></span>, assuming I'm Fi and Te, why do you think it's SFP and not NTJ?






This guy is Ni dom likely INTJ. Listen to him and say you can relate to that Ni perception spewing.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> This guy is Ni dom likely INTJ. Listen to him and say you can relate to that Ni perception spewing.


Haha, I'm already laughing at the blunt Te observations. :typingneko: I'll keep on listening for the Ni, though.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> This guy is Ni dom likely INTJ. Listen to him and say you can relate to that Ni perception spewing.


I like this guy, he's pretty good to listen to, although different to the more entertaining brand of walkthroughers, he's very informative and sometimes sardonic. :laughing: As for his Ni, I can see it in me, but it's funny, it's kind of hard to identify while watching him, maybe it's cause it's an introverted function, but it's pretty subdued and only comes out at specific times.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I get on the xSFP train. I thought ISFP throughout the whole questionnaire but then in the end you said it was draining to dwell on your feelings so I'm not sure. But I don't get what it's like to be Fi at all, can some Fi user come and give their opinion on this?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

My thoughts -
@Barakiel to me your Te is a platform. There's other stuff above it, but you still use your Te pretty regularly and it helps you bring up what you say, it comes into what you say... I don't think it's inferior. This is mainly why I say ESFP above ISFP.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

angelcat said:


> It's entirely possible to be a Se-dom and have a decent Ni. But the lower the Ni, the more prone you will become to irrational usages of it in weird ways. That's why SJs have reputations for believing in ghosts, psychics, etc., and SPs become really excellent conspiracy theorists. Being a Se-dom, you are always engaging with reality, not laying an impressionistic subjective idea on top of it, but seeing it for what it is.
> 
> Do you do that? Or is reality blocked with a subjective perspective?


Well, I do have this habit of having a subjectively negative perception of myself, and how people view me, does that count as inferior, or reality being blocked by a subjective perception? :ssad:



angelcat said:


> Inferior Se acts like this. Because Ni pulls the user so strongly away from reality, Se is either over-indulged or avoided altogether, so for a lot of INXJs... with Se, it's all or nothing.


Oh, was my thread useful for solving @shinynotshiny's dilemma? :glee:


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

> Now that we've got that over and done with, I prefer the first image, obviously, as the scenery in the first is much more... diverse than *a plate of food* and *a woman's arms*. Plus, it looks a lot better to boot, what with the *sun's rays outlining* the landscape in a very pretty way.


This is an objective description, look at how you describe the pictures. The parts in bold are objective, there are no impressions.



> A lazy, disinterested individual who's likely to not care about your problems, but still help you through them. Also very good at manual labor, as it doesn't require much mental effort, and who'll be able to take apart a computer and rebuild it easily. As for why, I've found out a couple of years ago that reality will always disappoint, so it's better to experience whatever fictional stories satisfy you, and just help people along with their own ideals, since mine aren't worth their effort.


Sensor and feeler. You have a personal approach of life, which lean toward a feeler. Probably sensor because it seems like you have no discomfort using your hands. We can also see that you seem to have the IJ temperament. (IJ is IP in socionics). Why? Because IJs have enough energy to help others, but they lack energy for themselves.



> An idealist, through and through, who can believe in themselves, and who has meaning to their life. As to why, frankly, it sucks not having something that you have to do, that gives you meaning. The only thing even close that I can say is like that to me now is finding myself, it's why I've spent 3 years on MBTI.
> 
> As for who I don't want to be, a machine. An individual simply trudging along and doing what people tell them, with no will inside them. Conversely, someone who gives up and lets others die without any effort. As for why, frankly, those two kinds of people piss me off.


Here we can *clearly* see the presence of Ni in the Super-Id block. ESxP an ISxP will surely have this desire of finding meaning to their lives. Why? Because Ni perceive origin and consequences. If you start questionning the meaning of your actions, then it means that you seek some long-term utility, in constrast to Se which is focused on the present. The idealism part is certainly the effect of Fi.



> Yes, certainly, though not a major one, as I think people view me a lot more positively than I view myself, maybe it's the self-deprecation. Others would, and have described me as a fairly loyal person, able to argue theology quite well, *and stand up for what I believe in*, without any care to what peer pressure makes me feel. As for why that is, I'm a lot harder on myself than others are towards me, obviously.


The part in bold is probably some Se and Fi. You see, I'm INFJ and I hope I could stand up for what I believe in (it's hard, since my Se is low).



> Determination, resolve, belief, intelligence, wit, passion... and that's pretty much it. As for why, well, they're things that popped into my head when I thought of things I value, I'm sure there's more, though.


Se - Ni maybe 



> Usually by escaping inwardly, for example, being called up for a sudden impromptu speech, I instantly detached from the scenario and tried to think of a way out, eventually convincing the teacher that I would do it alone with him. Being disabled has its advantages.


Maybe Introversion.



> Pretty laid back and relaxed, except also calm and collected. People have said that I seem to have a listener like quality to me, though that could just be because of my stutter, doesn't hurt my throat to listen. Although I can be rather sarcastic, it's a usual trademark response for me to anything in order to lighten the mood.


IJ temperament again. At this point I would lean toward ISFP, and not ESFP.



> I don't have much of a relationship to societal customs, but I'll try to emulate them if only to appease the people I'm visiting. I don't really have that many traditions of my own to follow, which is probably causing my existential crisis, but hey, whatever. I see people as usual selfish beings who sometimes rise to greatness. But I'm always hoping that they do so.


Fi point of view.



> Order is the absence of chaos, and chaos is the absence of order. That being said, chaos is destructive in nature, whereas order is restrictive, and both are positive and negative, in different ways. I'm more connected to order, at least as it is inwardly, but I disagree with outward order, as I am not related to it in any way.


Yeah, seems like Ji. So Fi-dom makes sense.



> My life having no meaning or purpose to it, as it really scares me not to be worth anything. It's why I'm afraid to commit to one religion, as what if I'm wrong? Then I'm doomed to the lesser of afterlives from eternity.


Low Ni again. Maybe some enneagram 6? Dunno.

Here is my impression when I read your questionnaire. I would lean toward ISFP. Tell me what you think about it, and then we could go further.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

westlose said:


> This is an objective description, look at how you describe the pictures. The parts in bold are objective, there are no impressions.
> 
> 
> Sensor and feeler. You have a personal approach of life, which lean toward a feeler. Probably sensor because it seems like you have no discomfort using your hands. We can also see that you seem to have the IJ temperament. (IJ is IP in socionics). Why? Because IJs have enough energy to help others, but they lack energy for themselves.
> ...


Agree with all of it, thank you for all of that. Though I'm wondering if we'll get some disagreements between ESFP and ISFP between you and @alittlebear. :cheers2: My main problem with ISFP is that people have said that I use quite a bit of Te, although subservient to my Fi.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Barakiel said:


> Agree with all of it, thank you for all of that. Though I'm wondering if we'll get some disagreements between ESFP and ISFP between you and @alittlebear. :cheers2: My main problem with ISFP is that people have said that I use quite a bit of Te, although subservient to my Fi.


In fact I have seen no Te in your questionnaire. You emphasized Ni, which is more conscious than Te for an ISFP.

Also, you don't seem like an Se-dom that much, because they are pretty straightforward while you look more doubtful, and passive. This is more of an ISFP trait than an ESFP one. Your Se and Ni seems close. Ni is better than Te in your case.

Moreover, I can imagine that ISFPs and INFJs can be similar in a way. But ESFP and INFJ ? No.

At this point, you only have to see if you are an extrovert, or an introvert. And as I said, you seem to be an IJ.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

westlose said:


> In fact I have seen no Te in your questionnaire. You emphasized Ni, which is more conscious than Te for an ISFP.
> 
> Also, you don't seem like an Se-dom that much, because they are pretty straightforward while you look more doubtful, and passive. This is more of an ISFP trait than an ESFP one. Your Se and Ni seems close. Ni is better than Te in your case.
> 
> ...


All sounds reasonable, though I'm sure someone else, perhaps @shinynotshiny or @alittlebear, will say that I use Te now. Still, SFP is a reasonable benchmark, thanks for all your assistance, seems you're one of the good INFJs, not the people who need to be considered mystical and special. :wink:

Though, I will confess, I'm not that familiar with Socionics, I know the I judging and perceiving is reversed, and that there are quadras, but that's about it. :dry:

Speaking of the Te platform concept in another thread, @alittlebear, can you argue ESFP? :wink:


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

Why you no tag me? :'(

With my tears aside, I was gonna reply to you tomorrow about what I imagine you to be like. Well, *hand over Bible*, I SWEAR I was gonna say 19. Like I think of you and I just see an image. I cleared it with windex, to find the #19. I knew you were 19. Weird. I creep myself out sometimes. Lol


PS. I don't need to read through this. No on the INFJ. SP fo' shizz.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

SugarPlum said:


> Why you no tag me? :'(
> 
> With my tears aside, I was gonna reply to you tomorrow about what I imagine you to be like. Well, *hand over Bible*, I SWEAR I was gonna say 19. Like I think of you and I just see an image. I cleared it with windex, to find the #19. I knew you were 19. Weird. I creep myself out sometimes. Lol
> 
> ...


Haha, well, in that case, @SugarPlum, *we need your guidance!* :laughing: Aside from me not being INFJ, which is kinda obvious now, what do you think? :wink:


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

So, the people who think ESFP, @alittlebear, @Greyhart, @fair phantom, can you please argue the point to @westlose, who considers me ISFP? :happy:


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm waiting for you! I'm ready to fight to death!


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

I thought ur SFP. Wasn't sure for E or I.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

I think your questionnaire does seem more ISFP but I find that hard to think that based on interactions with you. Even though I agree you are probably an introvert in the conventional sense, ESFP makes more sense to me functionally. I think you use T too much for ISFP. But I guess the real question is: are you are more objective (ESFP) or subjective (ISFP)?

Have you watched this video?


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

I will type up the summary, to the correlating inferior functions, while in the grip . What I have learned (which I am sure y'all already know), is that the inferior has quite a few appearances. But first, like @alittlebear (and probably angelcat ) mentioned, it doesn't always have to be negative. This goes along with the tertiary function as well as the inferior. It can be accessed as a childlike play toy. Think of the full stack working in tandem as a bike with training wheels. I see the inferior as something like taking the training wheels off. When they are off, you're not very stable. You will wobble. You don't have much control. You are taking a piece of the other pieces away. You may go faster, and it may even be more exhilarating...but if you want that control back you need to add back the wheels. Sometimes, life throws a curve ball at yuh and next thing you know, you are RIPPING those wheels off, out of pride...anger...stress...incompetence etc to PROVE you are capable and what-not. You don't even care you are riding that bike so poorly, and it doesn't feel nor look natural. Who cares?! That is how the grip kinda is. You can also think of a convertible car. Putting the top down is like giving the top of the stack a break. During bad whether, a nice hair day, or other circumstances, putting the top down wouldn't be wise. Buuuut when you have had that top up for months, and there is finally perfect weather and everything is in alignment, you can put that top down and enjoy it. It will prob be a little of a different feeling when you drive. Not AS natural. You may even drive with more confidence, not even realizing it. You have toyed and played with the tertiary and/or the inferior. BUT sometimes life throws you curve balls, you get so out of alignment with the rest of the car/functions, you put that top down even on a VERY windy day. You refuse to put the top down. You want the top down. That is all there is to it. Well, driving is fiercely intense. You swerve a little. Everyone is now looking at you like, "seriously man?". You flip them the bird. F*** off. The top stays down. You arrive at work, with your clothes and hair in shambles. Boss isn't thrilled. You are living in the grip of your inferior and the consequences. The top down. aren't acting in . 

Anyway, those were probably some HORRIBLE analogies. I have to be honest, those weren't even the same analogies that I was going to write. The way I was gonna say it (that I was seeing) probably would have made no sense at all LOL. These at least, I am sure you get where I was going with it, even if I didn't knock out outta the park. Ehhh, oh wellz. That is why I am not Jesus aka the Master Jedi of Analogies.

SO, now that I humored you with information I am sure everyone here already knew... give me a few minutes to type up the summaries to the correlating inferior functions IN the grip, and the potential cause...I am interested if you will have an "aha" moment. 

**begins typing** :typingneko:


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

angelcat said:


> It's entirely possible to be a Se-dom and have a decent Ni. But the lower the Ni, the more prone you will become to irrational usages of it in weird ways. That's why SJs have reputations for believing in ghosts, psychics, etc., and SPs become really excellent conspiracy theorists. Being a Se-dom, you are always engaging with reality, not laying an impressionistic subjective idea on top of it, but seeing it for what it is.
> 
> Do you do that? Or is reality blocked with a subjective perspective?
> 
> ...


I love seeing Candice Accola every time you post <3 <3 <3. That coupled with how your posts are always so knowledgeable always makes for a great experience :love_heart:


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

emberfly said:


> I love seeing Candice Accola every time you post <3 <3 <3. That coupled with how your posts are always so knowledgeable always makes for a great experience :love_heart:


Well, thank you! I think this is my favorite avatar so far -- she's so ... bombastic-fabulous it's hard not to smile whenever I see it.


----------



## Persephone Soul (Mar 27, 2015)

SORRY! Got distracted and had to leave the computer off and on (I know, the horror!  ). 

*Inferior Te:*
in the grip of inferior Te, IFPs will focus on their own and others' incompetence, are hypersensitivity to signs of dishonest, and take precipitous action, often aimed at correcting an imagined error. The new awareness that occurs, often in conjunction with the process of regaining their Fi equilibrium, tends to engage their auxiliary Se or Ne. Discovery of facts that explain puzzling reactions occurs for ISFPs; significant insights that stimulate a new point of view are helpful to INFPs. As a result of important inferior function experiences, Fi types are able to accept and value their own competitiveness, need for achievement, or desire for power and control--motives that their conscious Fi values tend to reject and deny. They are also better able to accept and acknowledge their own competencies, as well as their insecurities and failings. They are thus able to temper their sometimes excessive idealism with more realistic goals. 

A brief overview of the major features of their inferior function experience..

-Triggers:
~~ Negativity and excessive criticism
~~ Fear of impending loss and separation
~~ Violation of values

-Grip experience:
~~ Judgments of incompetence
~~ Aggressive criticism
~~ Precipitous action

*Inferior Ni:*
In the grip of Ni, Se types experience internal confusion that often results in uncharacteristically strange fantasies. They fin meaning and significance in everyday, benign events and may have insights of cosmic proportions. Auxiliary Thinking or Feeling often aids their return to equilibrium. ESTPs may analyze an overwhelming situation and use logic to extricate from it, or they may seek the advice of a Thinker type as a reality check on the problem. This helps to delimit the disturbing issue and encourages a more balanced view. ESFPs may regain control of a situation when they recognize their own and others' Feelings values. ESPs find contingency plans helpful in reestablishing their groundedness in external reality.
As a result of important inferior function experiences, Se types become more comfortable with and less fearful of possibilities. This enables them to make difficult decisions in ambiguous situations, accept the reality of their decisions, and avoid looking back. They also become more appreciative of the unknown and mysteries and gain respect for Intuitive approaches. Se types report seeking out the company of Intuitive colleagues and acquaintances and finding new pleasure in these relationships.

-Triggers:
~~ Excessive focus on the future
~~ Closing off of options
~~ Excessive structured activity

-Grip experiences:
~~ Internal confusion
~~ Inappropriate attribution of meaning
~~ Grandiose vision



^(Was that Really Me? p119-120)


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

SugarPlum said:


> SORRY! Got distracted and had to leave the computer off and on (I know, the horror!  ).
> 
> *Inferior Te:*
> in the grip of inferior Te, IFPs will focus on their own and others' incompetence, are hypersensitivity to signs of dishonest, and take precipitous action, often aimed at correcting an imagined error. The new awareness that occurs, often in conjunction with the process of regaining their Fi equilibrium, tends to engage their auxiliary Se or Ne. Discovery of facts that explain puzzling reactions occurs for ISFPs; significant insights that stimulate a new point of view are helpful to INFPs. As a result of important inferior function experiences, Fi types are able to accept and value their own competitiveness, need for achievement, or desire for power and control--motives that their conscious Fi values tend to reject and deny. They are also better able to accept and acknowledge their own competencies, as well as their insecurities and failings. They are thus able to temper their sometimes excessive idealism with more realistic goals.
> ...


That's lovely, really, thank you. :laughing: From those descriptions, I seem to have inferior Te, but I'm curious to see what the others think, and more importantly, what you think. :wink:


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> That's lovely, really, thank you. :laughing: From those descriptions, I seem to have inferior Te, but I'm curious to see what the others think, and more importantly, what you think. :wink:



I did say inferior Te a while back  

Have to catch up with your thread, though.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> I did say inferior Te a while back
> 
> Have to catch up with your thread, though.


At least it's not like @alittlebear's, which is almost impossible to catch up on. :laughing:


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

There's no doubt that you aren't DS Ni, nor an Se-dom.

Moreover, you are an enneagram 7, which could explain why you can look more extroverted than an usual ISFP.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

westlose said:


> There's no doubt that you aren't DS Ni, nor an Se-dom.
> 
> Moreover, you are an enneagram 7, which could explain why you can look more extroverted than an usual ISFP.


DS Ni? Though the rest of that is quite useful, thank you. Yeah, Enneagram is annoying when it differs from your MBTI, makes it harder for you to be typed accurately in either category. :wink:


----------

